# Powerfull torch



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Evening all.no getting away from it the clocks are going back....boo hoo.so just been out with my faithfull collie meg and darkness has fallen already.so that said can any body recommend a powerfull hand held torch as my evening walk takes us through country lanes....cheers all:thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Warren get yourself a petzl headtorch.. Much better


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool, will look that up now:thumb:


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

I find Fenix AA torches very good, use them with eneloop rechargeable. Not cheap but they last and are reliable.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

They look good. Do you have one if so which one?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

How much are you able to spend ?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Fenix make great torches. I have several of them ranging from 150 lumens upwards...

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/

If you are walking on country lanes, then I'd say you would want at least 200 lumens, with the option of various 'modes' so that you can set the output at the desired level. Something like a Fenix E20.

Obviously, it all depends on your budget etc. but, for sensible money, I can certainly recommend Fenix torches without hesitation.

I have a Maelstrom MMU-HD rated at 1200 lumens which would set the night on fire, but it's a heavy b u g g e r and therefore isn't so suitable for carrying while out walking - it has a holster though...

EDIT - like this one - 




PS - it isn't me in the video!?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Led Lenser P7, awesome torches with the bonus that you can get the batteries anywhere...AAA's
200 lumens is very bright and the beam is good for 250 mts or more
http://www.ledlenser-store.co.uk/torches-c70/led-lenser-p7-2-led-torch-p958

Kev


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Lenser is a nice little unit, 12v rechargeable via the ciggy socket - not much range but for lighting 10-12 feet in front of you it does the job.

For something more intense then it may be worth looking at cycle lights - my China ebay £38 special uses Cree leds, a separate rechargable battery pack and it came with a head strap and a long cable so you can put the battery on your belt and the torch unit as a headlamp. Its probably 100m useable range on full power; not adviseable to point it at oncoming drivers on a country lane though !


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't want to go cheap but just looked at one for £200...blimey nitecore rt3 triple xml....great replies...will look at these now. Boys and toys :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Led LENSER p7 or m7 serie is SUPERB! (Says me who has about 20 lensers !)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got one of these, does a pretty good job http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/...ogleShopping&gclid=COSf3fuKxsECFSEOwwod6rAANw


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

It's always been Maglites for me - got a 3D LED which has seen me through many dark situations - doubles up as a emergency window smasher or self defence tool


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Bit of info on torches here 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/content.php

I have had 3 fenix AA torches but seem to have lost 2, now down to E21 which can be picked up for £25 ish. Need to budget for some decent rechargables and a charger though. Have had a couple of led lenser torches and had problems with the switches on both, plus I find AA much better than AAA. I work nights at times and cycle a bit so get to use torch fairly often


----------



## dings (Jul 12, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400696772819&alt=web

Don't dismiss this cause of the price, but this is a brilliant head torch for the price...3 settings which is good ....im a greenkeeper and am in work early these winter mornings, and it lets me see all I need to....the only downside for me was the batteries that come with it didn't hold their charge long enough for me, but im sure it would be perfectly adequate for walking a dog, surely you don't go for a 3h walk lol hope this helps


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

These all look great....going to spoil myself.not sure which one.


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a couple of different Ultrafires from ebay. Copies of more expensive torches but still seem well made. 
I like this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item2c8418e148

You can find deals with the batteries and chargers as well.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.torchdirect.co.uk/led-lenser-head-torches/led-lenser-seo-5-led-head-torch-180-lumens.html

I have this,you might find it cheaper,one of the new ones from the range,its light,looks great and its zoomable and bright


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Look at coast torches


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi guys..made my purchase and have decided to go for a tm11 nitecore.thanks very much for all your input :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

warren said:


> Hi guys..made my purchase and have decided to go for a tm11 nitecore.thanks very much for all your input :thumb:


A mate has this,my god its brilliant :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

That's great news .cheers :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

warren said:


> That's great news .cheers :thumb:


 i'll get it soon enough


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you getting one ?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

warren said:


> Are you getting one ?


Defo,got a bit of a thing for torches


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool. Yes can get really carried away.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bargain price on this one, I ordered one after someone on here(I think) posted it up.

I assume it's a copy at the price but it certainly seems powerful enough and is a very solid little piece of kit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-CREE...ernsTorches&hash=item3f36967b53#ht_593wt_1275


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

alphaj12 said:


> Bargain price on this one, I ordered one after someone on here(I think) posted it up.
> 
> I assume it's a copy at the price but it certainly seems powerful enough and is a very solid little piece of kit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINI-CREE...ernsTorches&hash=item3f36967b53#ht_593wt_1275


i think ive linked it previously

as linked above i have a few of these and use them for my night time photography. for a couple for quid they are very good and great to leave in the car house or jacket pocket.

worth buying one as a back up to a proper torch


----------

